# Childrens python wont eat. Should I be worried?



## matto86 (May 2, 2014)

Hi guys, im a first timer on here, and also on my first snake.. I picked up 'Wilson' who is a year old children's python, about 3 weeks ago.. I know you guys probably get this alot but should I be concerned he hasn't eaten yet? I bought him from a very reputable pet shop.. Gave him a week to settle in, with minimal handling since. His hot end of his enclosure is between 30-32, he has a hide, he seems happy and active. Ive been warming the mice, dangling them in front of him which he seems interested in he moves towards it tastes the air around it and then shys away... I offered weaner mice at 1st but now im offering fuzzies just to see if maybe he'd prefer a smaller meal... I left one in his tank for a few hours last night to see if he'd investigate but still no result.. 

Should I be concerned? Am I doing something wrong? Or do I just need to be patient and keep persevering with him...?

Cheers

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MesseNoire (May 2, 2014)

matto86 said:


> Hi guys, im a first timer on here, and also on my first snake.. I picked up 'Wilson' who is a year old children's python, about 3 weeks ago.. I know you guys probably get this alot but should I be concerned he hasn't eaten yet? I bought him from a very reputable pet shop.. Gave him a week to settle in, with minimal handling since. His hot end of his enclosure is between 30-32, he has a hide, he seems happy and active. Ive been warming the mice, dangling them in front of him which he seems interested in he moves towards it tastes the air around it and then shys away... I offered weaner mice at 1st but now im offering fuzzies just to see if maybe he'd prefer a smaller meal... I left one in his tank for a few hours last night to see if he'd investigate but still no result..
> 
> Should I be concerned? Am I doing something wrong? Or do I just need to be patient and keep persevering with him...?
> 
> ...



Were you given any feed or shed records when you purchased him?

Also, it's coming to that time of year where he will slow down with his feeding.


----------



## matto86 (May 2, 2014)

No I wasn't unfortunately... To be honest I was quite disappointed with the service from them.. Considering their reputation.. It felt like once the sale was made that was it see you later... I was simply told he fed 4 days before I picked him up.
I did have that thought about nearing that time of the year. Especially because im in Sydney and since ive brought him home the temp has plummeted.. He seems to be in good health and certainly doesnt look like he has an eating disorder.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## PDM_Pythons (May 2, 2014)

Depending on where you live and how cold the winter months r I would put the warm end up to 34 deg and c how ya go


----------



## Ramy (May 2, 2014)

It might be the cooler temperatures. It might be the shorter days. It's getting closer to winter, so that's always a possibility.

It might be that Wilson is taking his time settling in. If he's in a high-traffic area of the house, or a room where the light is on a lot, you could consider covering his enclosure while he settles in. You should limit how much you handle him, which you mentioned . Also something to consider is: when you approach him to feed, do you approach from above or beside? If you loom over a young snake, they can find that intimidating (With my first hatchling, I made the mistake of getting in his face too much with food). It's not worth offerring food more than once a week/fortnight, if he doesn't want to eat then frequent offers won't change anything and he might just want space.

You can afford to increase temperatures. Anything up to 35 degrees can be okay as long as they can escape to somewhere cool (approx 18-25), and as long as they're not sitting on a hot-spot where they can get burnt. Cool temperatures will slow a snake's appetite.

I'd persist for a little longer. If you think he wants to brumate, I'd recommend weighing him first. Put him in a pillowcase/canvas bag on the kitchen scales then subtract the weight of the bag. If he does go for a few months without eating, you can make sure he's not losing weight. You'll want to keep an eye out for signs of respiratory infection. If you can find someone local who's experienced with young snakes and who doesn't mind checking on what you're doing, that could help.


----------



## PDM_Pythons (May 2, 2014)

Ramy said:


> You can afford to increase temperatures. Anything up to 35 degrees can be okay as long as they can escape to somewhere cool (approx 18-25), and as long as they're not sitting on a hot-spot where they can get burnt. Cool temperatures will slow a snake's appetite.


Getting the cooler side down to 18 deg could poss put the snake into brumation...best to keep cooler end in the mid 20's if you want to keep it feeding through this winter


----------



## matto86 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for your tips guys! He isnt in a high traffic area and ive been keeping the lights to a minimum just to help him chill. I did actually bump up the temp 2nights ago to 33-34 as I read that in another post and thought id give it a go. I will keep persisting with him abit longer and as u said [MENTION=2185]Ramy[/MENTION] will weigh him and monitor his weight over a couple months.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kitten_pheonix (May 2, 2014)

You haven't mentioned what type/size set up you have him in as yet. Or how your preparing his food for him. 
It may help to tap him gently with the food item to get him to strike at it as well. If its a dry food item try wetting it after removing his water bowl for a day or two he may take the mouse for the moisture as well. 
Hope he starts feeding for you soon


----------



## matto86 (May 2, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> You haven't mentioned what type/size set up you have him in as yet. Or how your preparing his food for him.
> It may help to tap him gently with the food item to get him to strike at it as well. If its a dry food item try wetting it after removing his water bowl for a day or two he may take the mouse for the moisture as well.
> Hope he starts feeding for you soon



My bad, thats a good point. He's in a 2ft timber vivarium. Just your standard reptile one type.. Ive been warming frozen mice with warm water. When I do jiggle it in front of him or bump him he shys away..
Thankyou I hope so to!  

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varanoidea (May 2, 2014)

Give him lots of places to hide. It's probably just the cold weather.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (May 2, 2014)

matto86 said:


> My bad, thats a good point. He's in a 2ft timber vivarium. Just your standard reptile one type.. Ive been warming frozen mice with warm water. When I do jiggle it in front of him or bump him he shys away..
> Thankyou I hope so to!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk



is he only a hatchling? If he is then I would put him into a click clack as a 2ft enclosure may be stressing him out a fair bit.


----------



## PDM_Pythons (May 2, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> is he only a hatchling? If he is then I would put him into a click clack as a 2ft enclosure may be stressing him out a fair bit.


A yearling as stated in first post


----------



## kitten_pheonix (May 2, 2014)

PDM_Reptiles said:


> A yearling as stated in first post



Consider the pet shop didnt give feed/shed/hatch date records it could still be of hatchling size.


----------



## PDM_Pythons (May 2, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> Consider the pet shop didnt give feed/shed/hatch date records it could still be of hatchling size.


Good point and we now let pet shops sell them...( not such a good point ) jmo of course


----------



## kitten_pheonix (May 2, 2014)

PDM_Reptiles said:


> Good point and we now let pet shops sell them...( not such a good point ) jmo of course



We just got most pet shops to stop selling puppies and kittens, now we get them selling reptiles... I completely agree. I spoke to one pet shop in syd and they said it was a shame they couldnt sell stimsoni my response was yes, a great first snake that by nature will go off its food for no reason yep that wont cause issues at all. 

But to the op if the snake is only on fuzzies/weaner mice id downsize his enclosure to a click clack just to rule out exposure being an issue to him not feeding.


----------



## matto86 (May 2, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> We just got most pet shops to stop selling puppies and kittens, now we get them selling reptiles... I completely agree. I spoke to one pet shop in syd and they said it was a shame they couldnt sell stimsoni my response was yes, a great first snake that by nature will go off its food for no reason yep that wont cause issues at all.
> 
> But to the op if the snake is only on fuzzies/weaner mice id downsize his enclosure to a click clack just to rule out exposure being an issue to him not feeding.



I won't give my opinion on pet shops.. Apart from saying they should be banned from selling any live animal... At the time of buying I was simply there to buy supplies and after enquiring and then holding Wilson for 5mins I just couldnt say no... And I suppose we think we are doing the right thing when buying a snake from there.. Being a reputable place and no such risk of a 'dodgy breeder' which I have had experience with! (not with snakes) so in saying this I won't be purchasing my next snake from a shop.... Instead ill be doing extensive research into a reliable/knowledgeable breeder...

As for the click clack, he's probably a tad past that stage... As his housing now is only a fraction larger.. But a good thought none the less @kitten pheonix


----------



## Ramy (May 3, 2014)

I don't think a click-clack is nescessary in this case. If he is stressed about the size of the enclosure, it's easier to give him another _close fitting_ hide. In fact, the easiest way to make sure he's got plenty of hiding space is to use newspaper and make sure he can get underneath - that way he can hide in any part of the enclosure he wants.


----------



## wokka (May 3, 2014)

I would use a click clack until it eats a couple of times as they provide more privacy than a clear glass tank. check the temperature at 6 amm ( the coolest part of the day) as you may not have enough heat scouce for the cold weather. Make sure the food item is warm ( say 30-40c) when offered.


----------



## bdav70 (May 3, 2014)

As others have touched on, this time of year is a common time for any Antaresia to start going off their food, and they're well known for it- sometimes for 3-5 months, it may just be one of those things that he's decided with the colder weather to start going off his food


----------

